# 2004 Maxima SL - BOSE - Rear Deck Speaker = NO SOUND



## mischief4l (Apr 30, 2009)

Just recently purchased a 2004 Nissan Maxima SL with BOSE 6 CD Changer.

There is no sound going to the speakers on the rear deck of the car or the subwoofer. When I fade the sound to just the rear, only the rear door speakers have any sound coming from them.

Any suggestions?

I cant find a fuse in the driver side fuse box or one in the engine compartment that could do with that part of the system.


----------



## lesleigh (Apr 13, 2004)

*04 Maxima Bose system*

My 04 Maxima has the same problem plus more. After much searching it appears the electronic connections between the Bose components are the culprit. Each component is separate uint (radio, CD, Tape) each one stacked on top of the other behind the panel. After time and much vibration the connections become loose and sound drops out of one, two, or even all of your speakers. The fix is to pull the entire radio/CD/Tape player and re-seat the audio cabling connections. There are a couple good youtube vids that show you how to remove the radio, etc. and another site that is really specific, with pics, that show you exactly what cables need to be refitted.
My CD has lost all sound in all but one speaker. The radio and tape are running only front speakers. And the woofer is out for all components.
From what I read the removal, fix, and reinstall should take a good 6-8 hours for a non expert. But it is doable.


----------

